# Extreme Ping Schwankungen



## Blacky1810 (24. März 2013)

Moin Leute,hab folgendes Problem (unzwar eigentlich schon immer-in letzter Zeit jedoch so krass das ich nun um Hilfe frage) unzwar habe ich in Online Spielen (Bf3,Css) wie der Titel schon sagt Schwankungen mit dem Ping
Der normale Wert ist etwa 60-80,was ich auch schon zu hoch finde...alle paar Minuten kommt es zu Schwankungen von über 1000 (!) die dann 10-30sec  anhalten ODER gar nicht mehr weg gehen,was jedoch nur selten der Fall ist...
Unser Internet hier ist leider sehr schlecht..ich lade mit max 60 kb/s,normal so mit 20-30-Mehr geht (laut Telekom) hier leider nicht.Trotzdem dachte ich eigentlich zocken sei mit so schlechter Leitung möglich?!
Bin übrigens wenn es zu diesesn Schwankungen kommt komplett allein Internet im Haus (wenn Geschwister online sind ist die Ping konsequent bei 800-1300)
Kann die Ping vom Router abghängen? Das ist ein altes Teil von der Telekom

Kann man da irgendwas machen um diese Schwankungen bzw allgemein die Ping zu verbessern? Hab echt die Nase voll langsam...hab sauteure Hardware verbaut die mir nen scheißdreck online bringt weil der Spaßfaktor=0 ist 
Schonmal danke für jede Antwort


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2013)

Was für einen router/modem habr ihr genau?
Sicher das auf deinem rechner nichts im hintergrund lädt? (antivirus, steam ect.)


----------



## Blacky1810 (24. März 2013)

Ja,da läuft nichts
Telecom Speedport W 900V ist der Router


----------



## ColorMe (24. März 2013)

Wie ist der Rechner verbunden WLan oder Ethernet?
Sind noch andere Systeme mit dem Router verbunden?
Virenscan schon gemacht? Wenn ja mit welchem Programm?
Selbst mit dem neuesten Router wirst du wohl keinen besseren Ping bekommen. Warum wechselst du bei so geringer Bandbreite nicht zu Anbietern, die über das TV-Kabel Internet anbieten?


----------



## Blacky1810 (24. März 2013)

Per 30m Lankabel
Ja,ein Laptop der meißt aus ist wenn ich zocke. Sowie ab und zu ein Smartphone per wlan,jedoch ebenso meißt nicht online wenn ich am spielen bin.
Ja mit Kasperky wird System häufig gecheckt-Noch nie einen Pfund (pc 2monate alt)
Das klingt schlecht  Halte es nicht mehr aus mit dieser Bambusleitung. In diesem 100 Seelenkaff ist das leider nicht möglich  Sonst wäre ich schon lange bei Kabel Deutschland was im 4(!!) Kilometer entfernten Ort mit 100k verfügbar ist )

Da fällt mir ein wir bekamen vor einigen Monaten Post von der telekom in der es heißt unser Netzwerk wurde/ist gehackt worden und es befindet sich ein unbefugter darin..haben das nicht sonderlich Ernst genommen (oder sollten wir??)
wir sollten alle systeme auf Viren prüfen und die Firewalls überprüfen..haben wir gemacht-war alles sauber mit den rechnern
Kann es damit zusammenhängen??


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2013)

Blacky1810 schrieb:


> Ja,da läuft nichts


Sicher? Überprüfst du deinen traffic? (z.b. netspeedmonitor) Nicht alle programme machen das offensichtlich. Eine gut manuell steuerbare firewall ist ebenfalls zu empfehlen. (ich benutze windows7 firewall control)
Wenn das alles nicht hilft ggf. mal cfosspeed ausprobieren. Damit kannst du verschiedenen programmen unterschiedliche prioritäten beim inet-zugriff gewähren.


> Telecom Speedport W 900V ist der Router


 Weiß gerade nicht genau, was für einen chipsatz der hat, aber ich glaube latiq amazon. Der dürfte eigentlich den ping nicht übermäßig in die höhe treiben. Wie hoch ist eigentlich dein ping zu heise und google? (eingabeaufforderung als admin starten-> ping <adresse> eingeben und ergebniss hier posten.


ColorMe schrieb:


> Selbst mit dem neuesten Router wirst du wohl  keinen besseren Ping bekommen.


Würde ich jetzt nicht pauschalisieren...


> Warum wechselst du bei so geringer  Bandbreite nicht zu Anbietern, die über das TV-Kabel Internet  anbieten?


Evt. kabel nicht verfügbar? Allerdings reicht es auch manchmal den anbieter zu wechseln. Stichwort easybell...Wenn die was schalten können kann man sich via telefonica schalten lassen und das dann auch 3-4 mbit drin sind, sieht man an meiner leitung. (sig, der modem-test)


Blacky1810 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein wir bekamen vor einigen  Monaten Post von der telekom in der es heißt unser Netzwerk wurde/ist  gehackt worden und es befindet sich ein unbefugter darin..haben das  nicht sonderlich Ernst genommen (oder sollten wir??)


Die tkom ist glaube das letzte, was dich auf sowas hinweisen wird. (was das heimnetzwerk an geht) Darauf sollten sie genau so wenig zugriff haben, wie alle anderen auch. (die sehen bestenfalls die öffentliche ip des routers)


----------



## ColorMe (24. März 2013)

> Würde ich jetzt nicht pauschalisieren...


Also Wunder kann man dann nun wirklich nicht erwarten. 

Der Brief ist ja mal mega LOL. 
Die Dorfhacker unterwegs. ^^ Würde mich aber Wundern wenn sich die Telekom kümmert bzw. dafür interessiert was Ihre Kunden mit Ihrer Leitung machen.


----------



## Blacky1810 (24. März 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Also Wunder kann man dann nun wirklich nicht erwarten.
> 
> Der Brief ist ja mal mega LOL.
> Die Dorfhacker unterwegs. ^^ Würde mich aber Wundern wenn sich die Telekom kümmert bzw. dafür interessiert was Ihre Kunden mit Ihrer Leitung machen.


 Ja das hab ich auch gedacht^^

@
*TurricanVeteran*
Das mit der Eingabeaufforderung funkt nicht.. kommt "Syntaxfehler" ?!
Ne,den Traffic hab ich noch nie überprüft..also bin da doch nicht sicher das da nichts läuft im Hintergrund.
hab mir jetzt mal netspeedmonitor geholt,bin ich bei "Verbindungen" richtig?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2013)

Blacky1810 schrieb:


> @
> *TurricanVeteran*
> Das mit der Eingabeaufforderung funkt nicht.. kommt "Syntaxfehler" ?!


 In meinem tuning-thread siehst du in den letzten bildern, wie die syntax aussehen muß. Die eingabeaufforderung mußt du natürlich als admin starten.


----------

